# Ideal for volleyball and basketball



## Riveritos

Hello, 
I'm a little bit confused about this phrase in Czech language.
Should I say 
ideální pro odbíjenou a košíkovou 
or
ideální pro odbíjená a košíková 
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## K.u.r.t

Riveritos said:


> ideální pro odbíjenou a košíkovou


is correct. Although having said that be aware that both of these terms are getting more and more rusty lately as most of the people (especially young ones) are not using neither of these terms.

ideální pro volejbal a basketbal is the phrase you are probably looking for


----------



## Riveritos

Thanks a lot K.u.r.t.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

K.u.r.t, do you think that it is possible that a young Czech doesn't understand the words *odbíjená  *and *košíková *or it would only sound too strange and old-fashion?

Thank you


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> …do you think that it is possible that a young Czech doesn't understand the words *odbíjená  *and *košíková*


I think this is very unlikely. The words needn’t be in active vocabulary of some persons, esp. the younger ones, but they are definitely in their passive vocabulary. After all, the words are pretty self-explanatory.

The same goes for *kopaná* and *fotbal*.



> …or it would only sound too strange and old-fashion?


No, it just sounds like different vocabulary, perhaps unusual, but not strange. It’s classical _international term_ vs. _native term_ dichotomy. In recent years, the native terms retreat with increased internalization in sport, but you know — nobody can predict the future trends in language.

(Just for illustration, I myself have *volejbal*, *basket*, *košíková*, *fotbal* and *kopaná* in my active vocabulary, *odbíjená* and *basketbal* in my passive vocabulary and only *odbíjená* would strike me as unusual; my mother’s active vocabulary consists of *košíková*, *odbíjená* and *fotbal* and my father’s active vocabulary is *basket*, *basketbal*, *volejbal*, *fotbal* and *kopaná*.)


----------



## brotys

It's true that Czechs don't use words "odbíjená" and "košíková" very often.
odbíjená = volejbal, volej (sometimes somebody sais "přehazovaná", but it is wrong)
košáková = basket, basketbal
kopaná = fotbal, fočus


----------

